# guns or fireworks in Maadi?



## tt05 (Feb 21, 2011)

Past couple of nights we've heard what sounds just like gunfire, but nobody is screaming and people are on the streets walking after it stops.

I live close to CSA and my friend close to Rd 9 hears it at the same time.

It's my first Ramadan in Egypt, so I didnt know if they shoot fireworks in the weeks leading up to it.

What's going on?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It could well be firecrackers that kids throw on the ground, they always use them at Eide and they are a blasted pain... throwing firecrackers is not a ritual before Ramadan just likely some kids have got hold of some early


----------



## tt05 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's what I thought just because if it was actual gunfire people would be screaming and running in the streets. Still alarming though! 




How loud is it during Ramadan at night? I have a little one and his room faces the street. I'm wondering if I should move him to the back with us for August...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tt05 said:


> That's what I thought just because if it was actual gunfire people would be screaming and running in the streets. Still alarming though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Firecrackers are not thrown during Ramadan. Ramadan is not noisy other than the drum beat to signal Sohar and in all honesty in all my years in Cairo I only heard it a handful of times. No need to change your sons sleeping arrangements.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

It could be guns too. WHen I was in Maadi it was almost a daily occurrence, the sound of gunfire. 
My place is not far from the Israeli residence. 

People don't scream or panic with the sound of Guns anymore in Cairo. 
How long have you been in Maadi?


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm staying in rehab city. There have been what sounds like gun shots here for the past couple of nights as well. I did look outside my window last night and did see some fireworks, relief. Maybe they are celebrating Mubaraks coma.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

My boyfriend lives close to the BCA in Maadi. He said there has been gunfire the last few nights. He is ex-British miliary, so I trust his ability to distinguish gunfire from other noises.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have heard it too...what are they shooting at?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> I have heard it too...what are they shooting at?


The stars maybe.....that's if they can see them through the pollution.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

tt05 said:


> Past couple of nights we've heard what sounds just like gunfire, but nobody is screaming and people are on the streets walking after it stops.
> 
> I live close to CSA and my friend close to Rd 9 hears it at the same time.
> 
> ...


Just a thought, but it seems to be wedding season at the moment. My Brother in Law was married on Monday and one of his friends was firing blank shots as part of the celebrations on both Sunday and Monday. 

Trying to get out of Cairo back to Zagazig on Wednesday and Thursday was a nightmare, the traffic seemed to be a lot worse than normal, but I did notice a lot of wedding entourages on the roads, and on arriving in Zagazig on Thursday there were at least three different wedding processions going on in the streets.

So the gun fire you're hearing MAY be something to do with seemingly everyone clammering to get married before the start of Ramadan.

I could of course, be totally barking up the wrong tree......


----------

